

5K App Developer Challenge: Genealogy App Contest - RootsTech_Faith
http://rootstech.org/challenges/overview

======
kls
_If you’ve been thinking, "there should be an app for that," now is your
chance. Solving that problem could earn you $5,000 and the admiration of
millions._

I really hate these app and design challenges, they marginalize the profession
and quite honestly I think people do it because they want to offload the fact
that they cannot identify good developers. Therefore they create these
challenges in the hopes that a good developer will rise up out of the ranks.
Why developers who are worth far more than 5k choose to compete in these
events that marginalize their career is beyond me, they only encourage the
practice. IF I solve that problem I am going to earn far more than 5k because
there is no reason for me to give away my hard work once the product is
finished, I can find a guy to market it for 10% of the take and cut a company
that wants to exploit my efforts out of the picture.

On an unrelated not, your guys logo is really familiar to a stock art asset
that is for sale [http://depositphotos.com/4930811/stock-illustration-
Circuit-...](http://depositphotos.com/4930811/stock-illustration-Circuit-
tree.html) you may want to consider changing it, as gaining a trademark or
signature mark on it will be very difficult given the prior art.

~~~
RootsTech_Faith
We appreciate your feedback, kls. We want to assure everyone that the purpose
of the contest is to spur creativity and collaboration among the developer
community itself - not for us to exploit the eventual winner. The contest
winner will have full ownership of their idea and can further productize it
all they want. In fact, we encourage that, and if we are able to assist in the
promotion of their great idea along the way, even better. Thanks again for
sharing your thoughts with us.

